# 1984 MAXIMA LOWERING SPRINGS



## MAXIMAL24E (Jan 12, 2011)

HEY GUYS

I JUST BOUGHT A 1984 MAXIMA. IM LOOKING FOR ANY ADVICE ON SUSPENSION UPGRADES.... PARTICULARLY LOWERING SPRINGS/TIGHTER SHOCKS... IM HAVING A HARD TIME FINDING EITHER...

IS IT POSSIBLE THAT SOME OF THE Z LINE CAR SUSPENSION SET UPS ARE IDENTICAL.....OR NOT....IDK

I DONT FEEL LIKE CHOPPING THE STOCK SPRINGS


THANKS AHEAD FOR ADVICE


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Ive known a local guy here to use 280ZX springs in the front, and he used Mercedes 200d springs in the rear.


----------

